# High RPM idle in park?



## gottarun11 (Nov 24, 2009)

So I'm not sure why this is, but my 2005.5 2.5 Jetta is idling very high right now in park. (Around 2K). It actually jumps around a little, up to about 2300, then back down to 2K. 
It seems to idle fine right now when in gear. This just has flared up since I've gotten back from a trip. My car sat for 8 days w/ out being driven in my garage, so I don't know if that plays at all into it? 
Should I look at the O2 sensor? I've put in higher grade fuel, and fuel cleaner which seems to of helped a bit? (It was idling poorly in gear, but since the fresh gas/ cleaner, that seems to of helped that).
Any ideas in where I should look?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: High RPM idle in park? (gottarun11)*

Does it only idle that high when you first start it up or like all the time? My 06 Rabbit idles at about the same Rpm when I first start it but they all do that. It will slowly creep back down to 700 where it should be after about 20 seconds Id say. I think it does it to help warm the engine up quicker. If its happening whenever you're car is in park tho then its deffinately not that. Could be the MAF sensor.


----------



## gottarun11 (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think it's what you're referring to. I paid more attention to it today, and it seems to be at a higher RPM at all times, though not noticeably when in gear (when standing still, in gear, the rpms hover around 1k). But when I put it in neutral or in park, that's when it will creep back up to around 2K, just a little over, then tick back down just below 2K, creep back up to just a little over, and then back down just below, etc etc. 
I'll check the MAF sensor and see what happens? That seems to be a reoccurring suggestion w/ what I've found.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (gottarun11)*

Idk tho because if it only happens in a certain gear more then others it could be a transmission issue. Doesnt completely sound like a MAF problem to me but its still worth checking. Hope you get it figured out soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gottarun11 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (tay272)*

Yea, I don't know why it would be a transmission thing. The RPM's don't jump around when it's in gear. I may of explained it a little weird. While driving, the RPMs seems normal, but when idling at a light, in drive, that's when the RPMs seem to stay just over 1K. 
When in park or neutral, though...that's when it jumps up higher. 
I also don't know if I mentioned that I did have my emissions light turn on the other day, and had my codes read, and it threw a few codes, one being something about high RPM, small air intake leak, and maybe even something about the MAF. I need to bring it back to have it read and write down what they found..


----------



## gottarun11 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (tay272)*

P.S. Thanks for all your input. I appreciate it!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (gottarun11)*

Not a problem man. If thats the case Id say deffinately check the MAF sensor and all vac tubes since those are a commom thing to come loose or tear on all Vws. Get all the fault codes checked tho to see if its possibly an O2 sensor as well.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

if you had a code for an intake leak and your idle is erratic, you should start by looking for a vaccuum leak.


----------



## gottarun11 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

Yup, took a look under the hood, and there was a vacuum hose that was disconnected from my intake, but I was still having the problem, so I brought it to my shop, and come to find out, there is a leak from the diaphragm on the valve cover because the diaphragm has a crack in it. 
SO.
I am bringing it back on Tuesday to have that replaced. 
...I only wish that it wouldn't of taken so long. I scheduled that check up 3 hours before me and my wife were supposed to have our baby check up to hear the heart beat of our first child for the first time..and my car diagnostic took three and a half hours. So I got to miss hearing my first child's heart beat. ugh.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (gottarun11)*

congrats on the baby!


----------

